# Vegemite Continued... Had your's today?



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I think Hollywood still owes us a review and some pictures.

...I think I'm starting to grow a liking to this stuff!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> ...I think I'm starting to grow a liking to this stuff!


hehe looks like Jasons plan is working.....


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Any aussies wanna send me some? So curious now... hah


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Curious what is it Ever tried Livermush ?


CBF :w


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

what is this vegemite thing which i had been ignoring up until now?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

mmblz said:


> what is this vegemite thing which i had been ignoring up until now?


It's only the best stuff in the world to put onya toast in the mornin


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

how much of this stuff can you eat in a day before becoming fatally ill?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> how much of this stuff can you eat in a day before becoming fatally ill?


I eat by the spoonful, but I also have been eating for over 40yrs ,why did you polish off that jar already?


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> I eat by the spoonful, but I also have been eating for over 40yrs ,why did you polish off that jar already?


No, but I feel like I'm making good ground. I assure there are no tim tams or cherry ripes left though


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey DSL. thanks for getting this up and running again. Such a shame we lost all the previous stuff in the old thread... it was classic, oh well.

Yes we are still owed a review from hollywood... I think he may have gone AWOL


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

We have to hunt him down and put him on trial!

If you want I'll post my pictures again, might be a few days though, I'm leaving town tomorrow until monday.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes we need photo's, lets put some humor back into this thread


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ok so I'm sittin here eatin me mornin vegemite toast & I was thinkin it's about time I expanded your outlook on good ol vegemite.now I know you guys have tried it on toast & on crackers with cheese ,now ya need ta try it for lunch give this a go, butter some bread put on some ol vegemite then add a lettuce leaf & there ya have it a lettuce n vegemite sammy,ya gotta try it guys
brings back memories of primary school in the late 60s I think I ate em every day for 5yrs


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SDmate said:


> ok so I'm sittin here eatin me mornin vegemite toast & I was thinkin it's about time I expanded your outlook on good ol vegemite.now I know you guys have tried it on toast & on crackers with cheese ,now ya need ta try it for lunch give this a go, butter some bread put on some ol vegemite then add a lettuce leaf & there ya have it a lettuce n vegemite sammy,ya gotta try it guys
> brings back memories of primary school in the late 60s I think I ate em every day for 5yrs


Oh man do you know how long its been since I had Vegemite and Lettuce, god its been that long I had forgotten.
Here's another one to try, butter some bread and spread on the vegemite then take some Potato Crisps (Potato Chips), crush em up a little and then put them on the vegemite, put it together and then ya go... vegemite and chips sammy.
Oh now I'm really getting back to the old school days.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Oh man do you know how long its been since I had Vegemite and Lettuce, god its been that long I had forgotten.
> Here's another one to try, butter some bread and spread on the vegemite then take some Potato Crisps (Potato Chips), crush em up a little and then put them on the vegemite, put it together and then ya go... vegemite and chips sammy.
> Oh now I'm really getting back to the old school days.


used to make em with chicken flavoured chips 
I haven't had 1 in ages cos the U.S doesn't have the chips
BTW I've never had Cherry ripes or Tim Tams ,I grew up with pineapple lumps,minties,jaffas & winegums


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> I think I ate em every day for 5yrs


That explains a lot !


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13305

Well, one of these just kinda slipped and flew away with out my help.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey everybody!! Sorry for my recent MIA status. Life has been a bit overwhelming lately, but i'm back. Things are a bit better again and hopefully will stay that way for a while.

I'll post my very belated review and some pics tonight. I have to say that the stuff really wasn't that bad!?! Yeah that's what I said.  

Anyway, I appreciate being allowed to participate and will have my fellings and results up tonight!! Sorry again for the delay in responding!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Hey everybody!! Sorry for my recent MIA status. Life has been a bit overwhelming lately, but i'm back. Things are a bit better again and hopefully will stay that way for a while.
> 
> I'll post my very belated review and some pics tonight. I have to say that the stuff really wasn't that bad!?! Yeah that's what I said.
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate being allowed to participate and will have my fellings and results up tonight!! Sorry again for the delay in responding!


No worrise mate, I figured you must have been busy, I know the feeling at the moment.
Look forward to your review. Glad to hear you thought it was OK as well.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok! Here we go!

Opened this little gem up and started sniffing. The aroma wasn't unpleasant, but was certainly strong! After a minute or so I really think it smells just like toast out of the oven! I've gone back to it several times to confirm it; and I'm still convinced that that is the smell.

Buttered up a piece of wheat bread and spread me some butter down. Dipped out a heaping helping of this tarrish goodness and spread it around. Now I am very glad it doesn't taste like it looks!!

First bite was a bit shakey, but went down well. I cannot for the life of me pick out any distinguishing tastes, but it seems so familiar. Kind of a mix between ARMY peanut butter from our MREs back in the day, and an oily apple butter. The taste was not at all harsh. It was only hard to get used to. It is so different than what we are used to eating that the tastebuds go into a bit of shock. By the end of my toast, I was actually enjoying it. Was accompanied by a tall ice cold glass of milk. Need to try it with my morning coffee instead of in the late afternoon when I tried it.

Now the chees tasting was different. Not my cup of tea at all. Don't know if I had too much on it or what, but was very, very bad. Maybe a bigger better piece of cheese would work? I'll try it again.

Vegemite and lettuce? That may take a me a minute to decide to try. Iceburg lettuce or Romaine?

And now for the pics:







http://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10023424fm.jpg


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

[email protected] That pic second from the bottom looks like the expression a man would have before his first bungie jump!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

horrorview said:


> [email protected] That pic second from the bottom looks like the expression a man would have before his first bungie jump!


And the second pic looks like his shorts AFTER the jump !


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Vegemite and lettuce? That may take a me a minute to decide to try. Iceburg lettuce or Romaine?


Iceburg, it goes great with Iceburg.

Great post Dave, and the pic's are fantastic. Geez, I may have to send you a BIGGER jar


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Geez, I may have to send you a BIGGER jar


No No! That's quite alright! This one will certainly last me long enough. I said I didn't think it was bad; not that I enjoyed it *THAT* much!! :r

I'll try it with lettuce. Courage under fire! I can handle that!


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I thought I would go ahead and post my vegemite pictures again. That way hollywood won't feel alone. Although I wasn't sure about the goopy stuff at first, I've grown a strange liking to the salty beer waste and have been eating it on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

And with cheese...


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Gotta love them Pic's. Wonder if the other guys have stiil got there's??


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Gotta love them Pic's. Wonder if the other guys have stiil got there's??


I can add them back to this thread tonight.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Moglman said:


> I can add them back to this thread tonight.


Yeah, that'd be cool. Thanks mate.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Vegemite and lettuce sandwich anyone?

I've also tried a Vegemite and chips sammy and even Vegemite cheese crackers and hot sauce (not as good).


MMMMMMMM.... Vegemite!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Here ya go

http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v28nj.jpghttp://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v59nt.jpghttp://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v155xg.jpg[/URL


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

]http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v49qu.jpg[/URL URL=http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v104dq.jpg][/URL


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

]http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v116cs.jpghttp://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v136il.jpghttp://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v155xg.jpghttp://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v177jj.jpg

I will never forget vegemite mate.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

More pre-crash pics. Ah memories ...

http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vegemite19fq.jpg
http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vegemite24jj.jpg
http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vegemite37qz.jpg


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vegemite41lm.jpg


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

opusxox said:


> http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=v136il.jpg
> I will never forget vegemite mate.


Yeah. O.K. But who ate the cat food?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Yeah. O.K. But who ate the cat food?


That was just in case the scotch wouldn't get the taste out of my mouth. Fortunately I didn't have to use the second to last resort. I don't even want to talk about the last resort!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

This might stir up some memories for a couple of yas:



> We're happy little Vegemites
> As bright as bright can be.
> We all enjoy our Vegemite
> For breakfast, lunch, and tea.
> ...


Cute little jingle there! Hope this makes it go down easier for ya'll!


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I WIN!

I finished my jar first, what's my prize?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> I WIN!
> 
> I finished my jar first, what's my prize?


A bigger jar (80 oz, that's 5 lbs), and it's Marmite or Bovril this time.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

DrStrangelove said:


> I WIN!
> 
> I finished my jar first, what's my prize?


The trots!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

So the thursday herf crew now meet for MNF too, this week it was at my place & for game snacks I had a plate of crackers with vegemite n cheese , guess what the boys cleared the plate.  
I know they won't admit it, but I think they are really enjoyin the taste of ol vegemite  
Looks like I'll havta bring em every week 
don't forget thursday my place I know you guys will be here


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

SDmate said:


> I know they won't admit it, but I think they are really enjoyin the taste of ol vegemite


Either that or none of them had luch and were a little peckish...

Oh, and DSL already has some marmite... here...


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

I thought your Supreme court had banned "Cruel and unusual punishments" .

Vegimite and Marmite u should be resevered for those found guilty of selling glass topped boxes of Cohiba, not innocent BOTL's.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

They ASKED for it! They begged Downunder to send them vegemite. DtStrangelove wanted to try marmite. Honest.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

galaga said:


> The trots!


 :r :r


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> I WIN!
> 
> I finished my jar first, what's my prize?


Doesn't look to me like you got your tounge in there and licked around the jar yet :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Yikes!!!.... not today.. I'm out!!!!!!!!!!

well except for my secret mini jar stash


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I want to pull the trigger on a five pounder of vegemite, I figure thats about a years worth.



Yeah, I love the stuff.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I've never had this, and I think the FDA has banned Vegemite from the US, hasnt it?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> I've never had this, and I think the FDA has banned Vegemite from the US, hasnt it?


yeah but I live life on the edge


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> I've never had this, and I think the FDA has banned Vegemite from the US, hasnt it?


It hasn't been banned, I checked snopes.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Marmite Rules - vegemite is yukky!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Marmite Rules - vegemite is yukky!!


Marmite is sold here in the states for sure, it's at our local grocer.

As far as Vegemite is concerned... :yuk u

Anyway, I'd rather had either butter or soy sauce, but not both!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Marmite Rules - vegemite is yukky!!


http://clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14100


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Recent discussions in the Ashtray thread brought back some memories so I thought I'd bump this for a laugh and reminiscing.

Oh, and if you're not what Vegemite is then a taste test can be arranged

And despite the fact that I am from New Zealand originally, Vegemite is definitely better than Marmite!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I hate to say this Jason but I had to make the switch to marmite
the vegemite I used to get shipped from NZ is now Aussie made & only comes in glass jars too heavy to get shipped state side,also it tasted different to the kiwi stuff


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SDmate said:


> I hate to say this Jason but I had to make the switch to marmite
> the vegemite I used to get shipped from NZ is now Aussie made & only comes in glass jars too heavy to get shipped state side,also it tasted different to the kiwi stuff


This is not good news mate, the stuff I have is obviously made in Australia but taste OK to me. Maybe because I have been here to long

I can send some topside if ya want, at least to make a comparison


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

My good friend Peter (physiognomy) from Adelaide just showed me that Vegemite comes in a nice squeeze tube now. No glass jar, and no leaving the smallest bit unscraped in that jar. We were playing golf after lunch and a smoke so I held off the temptation. No unnecessary bathroom breaks, and all.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm having a friend who's travelling to australia next week pick up some vegemite for me...the biggest tub she can find. along with some tim tams and some milo...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SDmate said:


> I hate to say this Jason but I had to make the switch to marmite
> the vegemite I used to get shipped from NZ is now Aussie made & only comes in glass jars too heavy to get shipped state side,also it tasted different to the kiwi stuff


Maybe it was the Green paint thinner we were drinking, but the marmite Michelle gave us was better than the vegemite.....


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> This is not good news mate, the stuff I have is obviously made in Australia but taste OK to me. Maybe because I have been here to long
> 
> I can send some topside if ya want, at least to make a comparison


no worries mate,I've still got a couple of jars vegemite left plus some 1 serving packets just in case I need to bomb someone..:tu


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Moglman said:


> My good friend Peter (physiognomy) from Adelaide just showed me that Vegemite comes in a nice squeeze tube now. No glass jar, and no leaving the smallest bit unscraped in that jar. We were playing golf after lunch and a smoke so I held off the temptation. No unnecessary bathroom breaks, and all.


Yeah, I have seen those tubes. 


jkim05 said:


> i'm having a friend who's travelling to australia next week pick up some vegemite for me...the biggest tub she can find. along with some tim tams and some milo...


Your friend should also pick up some Cherry Ripes, mmmmmmmmmmm.

Which part of DU is your friend going to?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

jkim05 said:


> i'm having a friend who's travelling to australia next week pick up some vegemite for me...the biggest tub she can find. along with some tim tams and some milo...


a 2.5 kilo tub of Vegemite, damn....

Breakfast heaven.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

galaga said:


> Maybe it was the Green paint thinner we were drinking, but the marmite Michelle gave us was better than the vegemite.....


Green paint thinner........ I thought you liked it.  
I hope it is still a regular visitor to the shit herfs!!

MARMITE RULES!! VEGEMITE SUCKS


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Your friend should also pick up some Cherry Ripes, mmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Which part of DU is your friend going to?


hmm...never had cherry ripes. she's going to melbourne, one city i've never been to, other than the airport en route to sydney.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Green paint thinner........ I thought you liked it.
> I hope it is still a regular visitor to the shit herfs!!
> 
> MARMITE RULES!! VEGEMITE SUCKS


Of course we like it! It's an initiation for the new guys, kind of like the ... oops you didn't get that one, yet....


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Green paint thinner........ I thought you liked it.
> I hope it is still a regular visitor to the shit herfs!!
> 
> MARMITE RULES!! VEGEMITE SUCKS


You can't be serious u


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

With the convesations I have had with you Ausseis/Kiwis, I have learned you have the palatte of a horse. I cant imagine much would be distasteful.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I have learned you have the palatte of a horse.


*Hay*, I resemble that remark... can someone brush my mane, I think I have vegemite stuck in it


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

jkim05 said:


> hmm...never had cherry ripes. she's going to melbourne, one city i've never been to, other than the airport en route to sydney.


Oh man, Cherry Ripes!!!! :dr Thanks again Jason!

I would be at least 300 lbs if they were sold in the US! I've never had Vegemite, but I'd eat a jar of it if there was a Cherry Ripe at the bottom.

Mel


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I couldn't believe that Scott skipped out on the Vegemite when I offered it to him yesterday :r Anyone a fan of Promite?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

physiognomy said:


> I couldn't believe that Scott skipped out on the Vegemite when I offered it to him yesterday :r Anyone a fan of Promite?


Love Vegemite, no idea what Promite is. Sounds like a bodybuilding supplement


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I've never seen it for sale here in the US... Main ingredient is hydrolysed vegetable protein instead of yeast extract, but it is comparable to Vegemite. Good stuff!!!



DownUnder LLG said:


> ...Here's another one to try, butter some bread and spread on the vegemite then take some Potato Crisps (Potato Chips), crush em up a little and then put them on the vegemite, put it together and then ya go... vegemite and chips sammy. Oh now I'm really getting back to the old school days.


OMG now I know I've been here in the US too long... I completely forgot that I loved these as a kid. I'm off to 7-11 to grab some chips & white bread. Lunch is going to be a treat!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

physiognomy said:


> I've never seen it for sale here in the US... Main ingredient is hydrolysed vegetable protein instead of yeast extract, but it is comparable to Vegemite. Good stuff!!!
> 
> OMG now I know I've been here in the US too long... I completely forgot that I loved these as a kid. I'm off to 7-11 to grab some chips & white bread. Lunch is going to be a treat!


Love the chip sammy, with chicken flavored chips ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Green paint thinner........ I thought you liked it.
> *I hope it is still a regular visitor to the shit herfs!!*
> 
> MARMITE RULES!! VEGEMITE SUCKS


I just re-read this, something very wrong with this line....

Could it be that the 2 go together... regular visits & sh!t (herfs)


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

can you get vegemite in the US? Im curious now...


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Can you get vegemite in the US? Im curious now...


Cost Plus World Market used to carry it, but the FDA messed up that deal... Maybe you'll be lucky & your local store will still have some on the shelves? There are 6 in LA - Baton Rouge, Covington, Elmwood, Harvey, Lafayette & Shreveport.

Another place to try would be this company... I've never ordered from them, but they seem legit.

http://www.australiafairinc.com/product_p/vegemite115.htm


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

jmcrawf1 said:


> can you get vegemite in the US? Im curious now...


Shoot a PM to SDmate. He should be able to help you.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> Cost Plus World Market used to carry it, but the FDA messed up that deal... Maybe you'll be lucky & your local store will still have some on the shelves? There are 6 in LA - Baton Rouge, Covington, Elmwood, Harvey, Lafayette & Shreveport.
> 
> Another place to try would be this company... I've never ordered from them, but they seem legit.
> 
> http://www.australiafairinc.com/product_p/vegemite115.htm


sweet, i live 10 mins from covington, so i'll go check tomorrow.



pnoon said:


> Shoot a PM to SDmate. He should be able to help you.


if i don't find any at the store, pm will be en route. Thanks :tu

so ive gathered this stuff is like a butter substitute? only better?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

physiognomy said:


> I couldn't believe that Scott skipped out on the Vegemite when I offered it to him yesterday :r Anyone a fan of Promite?


Way to go Peter. That's over the top, but I am guessing you wont run out for a month or two.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

jmcrawf1 said:


> so ive gathered this stuff is like a butter substitute? only better?


yeah..... just like butter .....:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> yeah..... just like butter .....:tu


Oh.That has to be one of the biggest lies ever told.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Way to go Peter. That's over the top, but I am guessing you wont run out for a month or two.


That ain't me, Scott. I only eat Vegemite when Steve (SDmate) holds a :gn to my head.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

jmcrawf1 said:


> sweet, i live 10 mins from covington, so i'll go check tomorrow.
> 
> if i don't find any at the store, pm will be en route. Thanks :tu
> 
> so ive gathered this stuff is like a butter substitute? only better?


And if Steve can't fix ya up let me know and I'll forward a little "care package"  Might even throw in some Tim Tams and Cherry Ripes :tu


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SDmate said:


> yeah..... just like butter .....:tu


:r:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

SDmate said:


> yeah..... just like butter .....


Hahaha - Good one Steve!!!!:r

Have you seen the colour of it?? Is that what butter looks like in the US??

Don't go for Vegemite, go for Marmite........you can trust me. Look at all these people changing over to Marmite from that other crap!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hahaha - Good one Steve!!!!:r
> 
> Have you seen the colour of it?? Is that what butter looks like in the US??
> 
> Don't go for Vegemite, go for Marmite........you can trust me. Look at all these people changing over to Marmite from that other crap!!


wow sounds like this stuff splits the country worse than politics :r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

jmcrawf1 said:


> wow sounds like this stuff splits the country worse than politics :r


Politics? Politics is like diluted marmite.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Lumpold said:


> Politics? Politics is like diluted marmite.


:r:r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

jmcrawf1 said:


> ............
> 
> so ive gathered this stuff is like a butter substitute? only better?


I resisted dragging this down into the gutter, but when Steve says it tastes like butter, I can't let that go unchallenged.
Best description I've heard of vegemite:

"Tastes just like a yeast infection."


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

galaga said:


> I resisted dragging this down into the gutter, but when Steve says it tastes like butter, I can't let that go unchallenged.
> Best description I've heard of vegemite:
> 
> "Tastes just like a yeast infection."


Shhhh, you're scaring our potential customers:dr


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

pnoon said:


> That ain't me, Scott. I only eat Vegemite when Steve (SDmate) holds a :gn to my head.


Sorry Peter, different Peter. The one that grew up with this 'butter', when the cherry ripes and tim tams were gone. Hmmm, I wonder what they'd be like together? Vegeripes?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

galaga said:


> I resisted dragging this down into the gutter, but when Steve says it tastes like butter, I can't let that go unchallenged.
> Best description I've heard of vegemite:
> 
> "Tastes just like a yeast infection."


Muwhahahaha - although...... you would have to wonder how the person who said that knew u


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

SDmate said:


> yeah..... just like butter .....





pnoon said:


> Oh.That has to be one of the biggest lies ever told.


:tpd::ss



galaga said:


> I resisted dragging this down into the gutter, but when Steve says it tastes like butter, I can't let that go unchallenged.
> Best description I've heard of vegemite:
> 
> "*Tastes just like a yeast infection*."


:tuSeems like a fair representation of it.


----------

